# 2 little guy's



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I got a few pics of these two this morning. They have been chasing does for the past two week's. Probably won't see a single one come opening morning. Same thing happened last year. The pics aren't the best quality but, I think you'll like them.


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

IN A NEIGHBORHOOD????IF NOT NICE DEER LEASE ROAD!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

sweet. where are these at?


----------

